# Driver



## NubCat22 (Apr 12, 2012)

So my game is finally coming together. But my driver which I have had some issues with in the past came back heree recently. I go from the first few holes hitting nice light draws to hitting a couple hooks or into a snap hook, then a bomb of a block to the right. I just am starting to loose faith in where to start the ball down the hole not knowing which direction it is going to move half the time...

Does someone have a drill for this or maybe have an idea of what I am doing wrong through the course of the round...? I am lost

Thanks
Justin


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Could it be that you are simply getting tired towards the end of your round? I can hit good drives almost all day long during the cooler winter months, but when the South Florida heat beats me down during the summer, the last few holes are really tougher on me. I reach a point where I feel like I can't think straight, can't lift my arms and have lost my confidence.


----------

